# Is there any validity period of SAQA document?



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

My SAQA evaluation completed on Aug 2014 and I got the Critical skill Visa but due to 
some reasons I did not enetered into South Africa.

Now I would like to submit the Critical Skill Visa Application again for this SAQA evaluation
document received on on Aug 2014 will be valid now or do I need to get the new SAQA evaluation document.

Is there any validity period of SAQA document?


----------



## Babs2 (Nov 16, 2017)

No validity period.


----------



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes technically Education document evaluation will be done one time.

I called to VSF team last week they said any document including SAQA and IITPSA docs are valid upto 6 Months.

It is really confusing us.


----------



## Babs2 (Nov 16, 2017)

There is absolutely nothing like that . Are you telling me if you are a degree holder after so after some years you are no longer a degree holder? If you talk of IITPSA Membership certificate annualship is valid for a year but renewable


----------



## sharma4bw (Aug 25, 2014)

So there is no constraint valid time to SAQA and IITPSA assessment document (Critical Skill assesment).


----------



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

Any recent experiences/knowledge of this? 

The HA/VFS requirements don't specify the SAQA certificate must be "within the previous 6 months" like the police clearance, medical eval, etc have. This would suggest an older SAQA certificate is fine. Logically makes sense since the earned education can't be undone. But - how will HA interpret this?


----------



## dbcme (Feb 22, 2014)

madubany said:


> In my experience, once you receive your SAQA validation, it is valid for life! Anything contrary does not make sense because it would suggest that your credential expires! Don't let them take you for a ride!


Agree and thanks. 

Consult with a immigration attorney also came to the same conclusion, as did the SAQA call centre rep.


----------

